# Severalls Mental Asylum - May 2014 - Pic Heavy!



## mockingbird (May 3, 2014)

*Mockingbirds Visit To The Mighty Severalls!*

I had been planning a visit here for some time, seeing a few reports floating about I decided on the spur of the moment to visit this beautiful place, so I called my boss up and told him to get sorted and yes you can bring your wife, so come half 3 we set off on our way to Severalls.

Upon arriving and making our way towards Sevs we soon made our way inside only to bump into a solo explorer who seemed surprised to see anyone (UE-OMJ) so after a quick chit chat he decided to show us some good bits, as to be honest alone I would of got lost, about an hour or so into the explore we heard voices an movement, after UE_OMJ said about Michael being on the ball here and telling us a time he started (or thought he started) we approached the noises only turned out to be Chopper and his group, didnt notice you at first but glad you noticed me mate, after another quick chit chat we went our seperate ways.

After 4 hours and god knows how many minutes, we arrived at the mortuary (excuse the pics below) I dont know what comes over me when I find one, I just want to lay in it... anyway moving on from there, we then heard more noises, sure enough Michael had caught up with Chopper and his group and apparently was looking for us oh the fun! after some laughs and some more chit chat he escorted us out, still find it funny he is on first names basis with UE_OMJ.

After such excitement and laughs, we all went home on what was nothing but a fun explore and we all lived happily ever after.

Below is some history, but no doubt most of you will know it.

_Severalls Mentall Asylum is over 300 acres of site, built in 1910 opened in 1913, the asylum housed 2000 patients, and was based on the "Echelon plan" - a specific arrangement of wards, offices and services within easy reach of each other by a network of interconnecting corridors. This meant that staff were able to operate around the site without the need to go outside in bad weather. Unlike modern British hospitals, patients in Severalls were separated according to their gender. Villas were constructed around the main hospital building as accommodation blocks between 1910 and 1935. Most of the buildings are in the Queen Anne style, with few architectural embellishments, typical of the Edwardian period. Psychiatrists were free to experiment with new treatments on patients seemingly at will, using practices now considered unsuitable such as electro-convulsive therapy (ECT) and the use of frontal lobotomy. The use of these treatments peaked in the 1950s. In her book Madness in Its Place: Narratives of Severalls Hospital, 1913-1997. Diana Gittins notes that often women were admitted by their own family, sometimes as the result of bearing illegitimate children or because they had been raped. As they would not always (or were unable to) carry out daily tasks, they were considered to be insane and some were even subjected to ECT and lobotomy. A change in management during the 1960s (and likely a change in social acceptance) saw reforms introduced including the creation of art and music therapy programs and the widespread use of drugs and medication. The hospital closed as a psychiatric hospital in the early 1990s following the closure of other psychiatric institutions. However, a small section remained open until 20 March 1997 for the treatment of elderly patients suffering from the effects of serious stroke, etc., as a temporary building for nearby Colchester General Hospital which was in the process of building an entire new building for these patients. A few of the satellite villas as of 2013 are still operational as research facilities on the edge of the site_

Not sure how long is left of this place, so if you want to go or missed bits the first time I would certainly go now, lovely weather for it Enjoy!


IMGP7102 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7047 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7050 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7053 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7073 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7085 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7096 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7115 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7119 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7129 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7132 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7135 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*Seems someone didnt make it out from Santa Sevs now vanished!  *


IMGP7143 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7145 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7147 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7150 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7161 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7164 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7166 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7169 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7177 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7178 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7183 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7186 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7195 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7204 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7212 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7214 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*MORTUARY HAPPY!*


IMGP7218 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7224 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7229 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7240 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7242 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7217 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

*ADDED BONUS!*


IMGP7246 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


10288556_10152386791031672_1163543776_o by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


As you can tell a rather fun filled action packed day! Cheers for looking, big thanks to UE_OMJ for showing us the good bits, nice to meet you Chopper also.
So I said this will be the last for me for awhile, I shall be lurking and I shall try and get an explore done or two after May hope you enjoyed this be safe exploring people!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 3, 2014)

A few from me.... I've not posted any explores recently, not entirely sure why, just not been in the right frame of mind I guess. But I've been talked into popping a few of my Sevs pics up, so here goes...

I'd always promised myself I'd do one last Sevs visit and went solo - but plans for a quick solo run around were soon canceled when I bumped into Mockingbird quite early on - I've not explored with him in ages so I could hardly just nod at him and then run off  So tour-guide mode naturally kicked in 


Not sure how long poor Sevs has got left now...  But was great to see her again 



This was my 9th or 10th visit, and yet I still managed to see new stuff. There's always new stuff to see at Sevs....






























































































































































































Thanks for looking....


----------



## mockingbird (May 3, 2014)

Some lovely shots mate, was good to bump into you and explore again


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 3, 2014)

Great last report to go out on a break on man. Yourre photography is getting better. I really like your sevs pics 

OMJ, also, again, nice set of pics! 

Nice report Mockingbird


----------



## mockingbird (May 3, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Great last report to go out on a break on man. Yourre photography is getting better. I really like your sevs pics
> 
> OMJ, also, again, nice set of pics!
> 
> Nice report Mockingbird



Cheers mate much appreciated  we shall plan something when the work load has eased off!


----------



## Catmandoo (May 3, 2014)

Wow guys!!! I'm blown away! Epic explore there.


----------



## Catmandoo (May 3, 2014)

Nice tripod by the way McBird!


----------



## mockingbird (May 3, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> Nice tripod by the way McBird!



I did say to you, you should do severalls  cheers mate always appreciated was fun doing it, im sure you would take your camera out the bag an actually take pictures here aswel


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 3, 2014)

Wow fantastic both of you!
Enjoyed your write up mockingbird, sounds like you had fun 
I rw


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 3, 2014)

Wow fantastic both of you!
Looks better than I expected, really need to get down here 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mockingbird (May 3, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Wow fantastic both of you!
> Looks better than I expected, really need to get down here
> Thanks for sharing!



Cheers Stealthstar  as I said get down there quick


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 3, 2014)

great photos once again mb..will miss your break away and all your dramas on your explores


----------



## mockingbird (May 3, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> great photos once again mb..will miss your break away and all your dramas on your explores



Cheers buddy, but I have stuff planned already!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 3, 2014)

Cracking collection from both of you.


----------



## tumble112 (May 3, 2014)

First class pics from both of you. Hope your break isn't too long mockingbird, but many thanks for all your posts.


----------



## mockingbird (May 3, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> First class pics from both of you. Hope your break isn't too long mockingbird, but many thanks for all your posts.



Hopefully not to long  As I said have things planned already for exploring once im back on it, thanks for the comment


----------



## Woofem (May 4, 2014)

beautiful pictures from both of you lads thanks for sharing


----------



## Geordielad (May 4, 2014)

wow great set of pics guys


----------



## Kezz44 (May 4, 2014)

Great job! Sevs is always worth a visit! Nice pics too!


----------



## LittleOz (May 4, 2014)

Great shots guys, I really must get my ass over there soon.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 4, 2014)

As has been mentioned earlier. If you're planning on going, go soon.


----------



## darbians (May 5, 2014)

A nice selection here and a few bits I not seen before. I may have to say goodbye.


----------



## Jaykay998 (May 6, 2014)

Awesome pics mockingbird, rather amusing hearing you and a few others were down there this month, me and a group of mates were there sunday morning for a look around. although couldn't get any good pics due to it being between 1 and 4 in the morning


----------



## mockingbird (May 6, 2014)

Jaykay998 said:


> Awesome pics mockingbird, rather amusing hearing you and a few others were down there this month, me and a group of mates were there sunday morning for a look around. although couldn't get any good pics due to it being between 1 and 4 in the morning



should of hung about till 5  cheers!


----------



## Jaykay998 (May 6, 2014)

wow... really... man wish I had stayed now although we couldnt stay too much longer as mate of mine managed to cut his hand on some glass (Dopey ****) and unfortunately was leaving a nice trail of blood behind him lol.


----------



## ExplorerAnt (May 8, 2014)

Been to this place a few times, always amazes me and yet i haven't made it to the water tower. That's my goal to climb up the water tower. Have any of you guys been up there? I have read on Colchesters council sites that they are now rushing planning through for Severalls. They also mentioned that the housing firm that is looking to purchase Severalls have submitted planning and was agreed. Colchester council are looking for demolition to start anytime from June onwards. I've been 4 times and 1 of the time our group was caught by security. Also how do you guys find security there? i found them to be rude, intimidating and just generally don't like the visitors Severalls gets. So whats your view on security? (maybe i just had a moody security guard lol)


----------



## mockingbird (May 8, 2014)

ExplorerAnt said:


> Been to this place a few times, always amazes me and yet i haven't made it to the water tower. That's my goal to climb up the water tower. Have any of you guys been up there? I have read on Colchesters council sites that they are now rushing planning through for Severalls. They also mentioned that the housing firm that is looking to purchase Severalls have submitted planning and was agreed. Colchester council are looking for demolition to start anytime from June onwards. I've been 4 times and 1 of the time our group was caught by security. Also how do you guys find security there? i found them to be rude, intimidating and just generally don't like the visitors Severalls gets. So whats your view on security? (maybe i just had a moody security guard lol)



Treat security nice, you should get the same response back, I dont recall anyone having issues with security at severalls, as for the water tower its all locked up an I think one of the security guards have said if anyone is seen up there, he would call the police instantly. Just a heads up


----------



## ExplorerAnt (May 8, 2014)

We was nice to the security that found us. I think he was having a bad day. He called the police anyway and they met us at the gates. He tried to get the police to take our ladder as well. Have you been up the water tower? if we was found out there what can police do really? its a civil trespass matter so. Did you have to give details to the security? the police asked if it was alright if he gave our details to the security. I obviously said no.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 8, 2014)

The Security Guard at Sevs is a really nice bloke, you couldn't ask to be tracked and caught by a better person than him. He's almost part of the Sevs experience. I feel cheated if I've been to Sevs and not had a chat with him at the end 

The tower and the Admin Block are the two listed parts that should remain after the demolition, hence these are always sealed tight and looked after. Unless you're one of the people who break in then access is usually closed.


----------



## Oobermann (May 10, 2014)

Great shots! Thinking about setting off to this place. I have a interest in old hospitals/asylums. Used to be quite a few in Norwich but they are all slowly being knocked down


----------



## mockingbird (May 12, 2014)

Oobermann said:


> Great shots! Thinking about setting off to this place. I have a interest in old hospitals/asylums. Used to be quite a few in Norwich but they are all slowly being knocked down



I would do it sooner rather than later 
Cheers for the comment


----------

